# youngblood - from chi-town, il



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome hope you love chicago, its a great city.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

... I will see. Just started here.
As soon as the snow is here, I feel much better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi mate, looking great on stills. Welcome aboard and also new here


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chi is great for blues....mmmaybe not for snowboarding.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> chi is great for blues....mmmaybe not for snowboarding.


haha definitely not for snowboarding


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ i actually found out awhile ago that its called the windy city not because its super windy there but because it use to be a big area for politicians or something like that and they had very "long winded" speeches. just a tid bit of information ha


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

... thx to all.
This is making a smile on my face after a long hard-working day.

Maybe, I will find someone in this area to have good times here.

And it's also possible to take a plane to Vancouver, Jackson Hole or Colorado.


----------

